# Federal Law Enforcement Hampered by California Gun Laws



## nechaev (Nov 10, 2012)

California residents feel their pain: California Attorney General to Fed Agents: No Dangerous Handguns For You


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

California is an abomination to the United States Constitution. I do however find it quite amusing that they have subjected to the insanity, the very people that would take our rights from us. This will not cause the fed's to say "something is wrong with this and we need to fix it in the interest of the American people." Instead, it will further their sense of entitlement, being above the law, and as usual, they will casually thumb their nose at the law, no matter how bad the law actually is. They are all for anything that tramples on the rights of American's, until it affects them. The fed's roll in unconstitutional, unlawful acts, like a pig roll's in slop. 

I have relatives in California, and some of them own/have access to some pretty cool firearms. All illegal under California statute, legal everywhere else except for Chicago, D.C. and New York. Three places with outrageous crime rates and, I would say, more gun murders per-capita than anywhere else. I would venture to say that their gun laws aren't working.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

As much as I would enjoy visiting certain areas of Kalifornia again I'm afraid general principal will prevent me from ever spending one single dime of my money in that state ever again. I refuse to visit lands lead by Despots.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

California will either change the law or find it invalidated by the 9th circus (Not a spelling error just my opinion) Brown vs Maryland already established the principle.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

If they take guns away from citizens of California, they will just end up beating each other to death with pot plants. Guns or no guns, if you have the urge to kill you will find a way.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I have always thought of Calf. as the proving grounds for the rest of the U.S. A place where they try crazy ideas to see how and if they will work. Sorta like "here liberals, have your way, lets see how bad you can f*** things up".


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Actually, I'm with the writer of the linked article on this. 
In fact, I like the idea behind the Police Loophole movement among firearm and firearm part manufacturers and distributors. Never heard of it?
A growing group has signed onto the pledge of not doing business with any states, counties, or municipalities that restrict their citizens rights to keep and bear arms. They are closing the Police Loophole. I love it!
The Police Loophole
Please support those companies on the list.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Police unions in California are the third most dominate in elections. The state legislature is 100% occupied by those supported by nurses, teachers, and cops (in that order). Those three unions spend more than $100,000,000 a year on state legislative elections. They literally "own" the state assembly and senate. To those of you who think term limits is the answer - BS - they simply rotate in paid for members. The only few that can compete are the uber rich and they draw lines to keep them bottled up in decisevely Republican districts so they can have a near super majority. 

The reason for the police exemption is simple. Cops are pro gun (FOR THEMSELVES). The police exeptions are a quid pro quo between anti gun legislators and police unions that are "on board" with regulating the publics right to keep and bear arms. When I worked in LE I was always appalled that our union would support liberals who were soft on crime and anti gun - but they were pro union! That is all the union bosses cared about. 

For all you guys in free states, remember as goes CA goes the nation. If the laws stand in CA they will stand nationwide. If they can't get your state legislature on board they'll end up making the rules federal - watch. Academia - Media - Govt is a ruthless trilateral union. Academics will produce studies showing how these laws work, media (we all know what they do) will make a mass shooting out to be the end of times, and govt will react - all as planned.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ripon said:


> For all you guys in free states, remember as goes CA goes the nation. If the laws stand in CA they will stand nationwide.


Not necessarily. Just as an example - mandatory yearly safety inspections and emission inspections for vehicles. Florida dumped the safety inspection several decades ago, emission testing was done away with over ten years ago. My 1988 F-150 runs dual high flow exhaust with out catalytic converters, and when I retire next year the engine will get pulled, rebuilt, and will have a Holley 4 barrel carb, headers and a lumpy cam. The hot rod I could never afford.

Gun laws? Compared to some states we have a whole heck of a lot of freedom. I hear tell that in some states you have to have some kind of special permission and/or license card to even buy a gun. I just walk in, show ID, fill out the federal form, pass the background check, pay my money, walk out with an AK47. In less than ten minutes. From my local Ace Hardware store. It was a WASR 10 with two mags, mag pouch, buttstock cleaning kit, sling all for $319 + tax.:smile:
Heck, just across the state line in St. George, Georgia the town GROCERY STORE sells guns-n-ammo.:mrgreen:


----------

